# SuperSix Evo SRAM Red



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Yesterday was my first ride on my new SuperSix Evo SRAM Red. My first impressions are mixed, my other bike is a 2009 SuperSix High Mod. It's definitely light, it comes in at just under 15 pounds with pedals, cages, and Zipp 404 Clinchers that I believe are heavier than the stock Mavics. The front end feels twitchy and it is indeed stiff, it feels stiffer than my old SuperSix and while it is smooth it doesn't feel like it soaks up as much road vibration as my old bike. A couple of times when I got out of the saddle it felt like the rear wheel would hop. All of that will take a bit of getting used to. Also, I didn't have a proper fit before hitting the road so the saddle was too far forward and the Fizik puts me a bit further forward than my SLR so I felt bunched up. I'm going to swap out saddles this week.

I'm sure as I ride the bike I'll get used to it and we got the fit dialed in so my first ride impressions will improve. I will post pics when I bring it home, I left it at the shop so they can show it off, I understand they are quite a hot commodity.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Be curious to hear more: the EVO stikes me as a completely and utterly different bike than the Super Six. I had two super six bikes and I thought they were appropriate bikes - not the liveliest feel, stiff enough and comfy enough, but nothing spectacular. Give the design differences in the EVO - it's just got to be a totally different bike (unlike, say, a different shaped chainstay and saying it's a new model).

A bunch of my team mates sprung for the exact bike you got.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Educ8, Black/Green or White/Black? Although I generally prefer black due to the paint being lighter I'm not crazy about this particular black/green, I weighed it before riding it-stock-without cages or pedals(black/green Red 54 standard) came in at 14.5 lbs which isn't too bad considering the level of parts, I rode it after but it's hard to draw any conclusions on a short ride especially when it has a Fizik Antares and I ride an Aliante. Nice price for sure.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

ronderman said:


> Be curious to hear more: the EVO stikes me as a completely and utterly different bike than the Super Six. I had two super six bikes and I thought they were appropriate bikes - not the liveliest feel, stiff enough and comfy enough, but nothing spectacular. Give the design differences in the EVO - it's just got to be a totally different bike (unlike, say, a different shaped chainstay and saying it's a new model).
> 
> A bunch of my team mates sprung for the exact bike you got.


I'm about 190 pounds and like to ride hard, it definitely rides like it was meant to race. It feels livelier, but you sacrifice some of the comfort. It's not uncomfortable, but you can feel the road a bit more.



Lil Dale said:


> Educ8, Black/Green or White/Black? Although I generally prefer black due to the paint being lighter I'm not crazy about this particular black/green, I weighed it before riding it-stock-without cages or pedals(black/green Red 54 standard) came in at 14.5 lbs which isn't too bad considering the level of parts, I rode it after but it's hard to draw any conclusions on a short ride especially when it has a Fizik Antares and I ride an Aliante. Nice price for sure.


It's the black/green, I wasn't crazy about it in the catalog but it's not too bad. Plus the price and availability were better than other models.


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a question about the comfort. 

Would you say it's better than a alloy frame bike (snypase)

MDL


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I sold my CAAD9 about 6 months ago and I hadn't ridden it since last March, the comfort of the Evo is much better than that alloy bike. 

I did a century today and my impressions of the bike are much better. It corners better than anything I've ever ridden. You can come in very fast and it just feels stable and firm. As far as the front end being twitchy, it was much better with a proper bike fit. It's snappy and stiff but offers a fairly smooth ride. I need to swap out the saddles, the Fizik isn't for me but I really enjoyed riding the bike today.


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for that info. We're I live the roads are made from blue metal do there not very smooth. Happy with the comfort of the snypase but it should be better on the Evo still. 

Mdl


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Question - Did your Evo come with Black or White hoods? And I assume the chainrings were the normal 'grey' colour and not the new black chainrings?


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

twiggy said:


> Question - Did your Evo come with Black or White hoods? And I assume the chainrings were the normal 'grey' colour and not the new black chainrings?


Yes - the ones I've seen have. Black chain ring though I think. 

MDL


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Photo?

Mdl


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

sick!!!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Awesome bike - and just being real picky here:

The saddle setback?!?! The cranks? And not that you can do much, but damn those SRAM rings are ugly. Looks cool otherwise. How is the ride?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Cranks are stock as are the chainrings. I actually don't mind the chainrings, I have a Hollowgram on my other bike I'll probably swap over but might put the SRAM chainrings on the Hollowgram spindle.

The saddle is way back, the seatpost on my other bike has a greater setback than the stock FSA seatpost on the Evo. It's back as far as it will safely go and the reach is still 1 cm less than my old SuperSix. Unfortunately my other seatpost is 31.6 and won't fit on this bike so I'll probably buy something else.

Rides great, just got done with a short ride. I got rid of the stock Fizik, that thing was awful. This is a stripped SLR, I just stripped it this morning and it's not bad. I could tell there was no padding when I started out but by the end of my ride I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey educ8! I own a caad9 and considering swapping for an evo or a hi mod... whatever my budget allows me when I go to the US (I live in Brazil) in March.. so since you have own both and have ridden more the evo now, do you think the extra cash for the frame (say 600-1k depending on the situation and the year model for the himod) is worth it?

One of the things Im looking for is more confort and you sounded more prone to favour the older bike in this regard. but anyway it soaks more vibration than the caad, right? 

BTW, i have the red crankset and I do like the chainring design over shimano or campagnolo.. just bad I cant afford the hollowgram now, but I can live with that hehehe
last question, totally unrelated: I did 2 bike fits already, and always they say I fall between a 56 and a 58 frame.. Im now on the 58 and pretty happy with my position. 5 hrs rides are really ok, no pains at all. but I wonder if I could downsize to the 56 and still get it so right. I know this has nothing to do with your bike really, but have you changed components through the years? do you feel like the evo would be fine with say a 120 or even 130 stem, or a setback seatpost, or both? anyway, tks 4 your insights on the bike!


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo,

The hi mods are great bikes, you may not be able to tell a big difference except for the weight and the front end stiffness. The Evo corners like it's on rails. It's definitely a more comfortable ride than the CAAD9 and feels stiffer, but the CAAD9 is also a great bike. I loved mine. I couldn't say if it's worth the extra money without knowing your budget for a new bike, if you've got the cash laying around why not but if you could get a great deal on a hi mod that would also be hard to pass up.

I've ridden 56, 57, and 58cm bikes. This bike is a 56 with a 130mm stem, the wait and price were less for the 56 and since I'd ridden that in the past I was comfortable with the smaller bike. I can't tell any difference in comfort in either size, my CAAD9 was a 58 with a 110mm stem and my position on the bike was nearly identical to where I sit on the Evo.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow thabks, thats more than i needed to know. Better cornering and even lighter.. Corering and climbing are exactly my main difficulties today.. And regarding sizing, you have killed it! So you were on a 58 caad and are on a 56 evo.. Just as I was/intend to be! Tks so much


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Edu, I weighed 2 black 54's stock, no cages, no pedals, each one 14.5 lbs, any chance you can check your 56 as is?
Thank you


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

When you get a set-back post it will look great. If you cut that excess steerer tube it will look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Edu, I weighed 2 black 54's stock, no cages, no pedals, each one 14.5 lbs, any chance you can check your 56 as is?
> Thank you


With Speedplay Zero stainless pedals, Zipp 404 clinchers, 2 cheapo ebay carbon bottle cages, the stock saddle (not the saddle pictured), a 130 mm FSA stem, and Easton EC90 bars it weighed in at 14lb 130z, it's probably close to 14lb 10oz with the stripped SLR saddle.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> With Speedplay Zero stainless pedals, Zipp 404 clinchers, 2 cheapo ebay carbon bottle cages, the stock saddle (not the saddle pictured), a 130 mm FSA stem, and Easton EC90 bars it weighed in at 14lb 130z, it's probably close to 14lb 10oz with the stripped SLR saddle.


That's impressive especially considering you're on clinchers and the addition of pedals and cages! 
Thank you much.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

well educ8, I got it.. just won an auction at ebay for the evo frame.. now its a long, 2,5 month or 67-days wait till I go to DC visit my sis-in-law, to whom I had the frame sent! but I guess this is still less tham many of the guys around waited for their bike right? at least I know exactly how long will I have to wait before riding it! now I have all this time to put down a few 000 miles in hard workouts so that maybe I deserve the frame!


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

leo santos said:


> well educ8, I got it.. just won an auction at ebay for the evo frame.. now its a long, 2,5 month or 67-days wait till I go to DC visit my sis-in-law, to whom I had the frame sent! but I guess this is still less tham many of the guys around waited for their bike right? at least I know exactly how long will I have to wait before riding it! now I have all this time to put down a few 000 miles in hard workouts so that maybe I deserve the frame!


Awesome, you're going to love it! Yes, I waited longer than that to get the bike after my order.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I put on a stripped Selle Italia SLR with titanium rails, Ritchey WCS alloy seatpost, and the Hollowgram cranks off my old SuperSix. The setback isn't as ridiculous and saddle is actually quite comfortable. It now weighs in at 14 pounds on the nose with Speedplay Zero stainless pedals and 2 bottle cages. It's hard to believe you can lose 13 ounces by swapping out a crankset, seatpost, and saddle. I'm going to ride it for a week or so more and decide if I want to keep it before I cut the steerer tube, I think it might come in at just under 14 when we do.


----------



## isoriano97 (Mar 28, 2010)

Been on a 2012 Cannondale Super Six Evo Dura-Ace for 3 weeks now and going on 400 miles...it's an awesome ride!!!

Weight with pedals, cages, mini pump and garmin sensor/barfly clamp is 14.7 with stock FSA cockpit and seatpost....will probably exchange after a year to a lighter set-up


----------

